# molienda de cafe



## potencian (Mar 5, 2008)

Tengo un proyecto de molienda de cafe que es es el siguiente:

Este sistema consiste en una tolva, la cual incorpora dos motores (M1 y M2) en la parte inferior y dos sensores en las partes inferior y superior fig. 1


TOLVA	 	  

Detector (S)  




Detertor (I)
	  M1     	    M2

Fig. l
El funcionamiento del sistema es el siguiente:  
Cuando el nivel de café se encuentre entre (S) e (I) solo debe funcionar uno de los motores, de tal forma que cada vez que se ponga en marcha uno de ellos lo haga aquel que estaba parado cuando el otro trabajaba.  
Si el nivel sobrepasa el detector (S) funcionarán los 2 motores, mientras que si no sobrepasa el detector (I), se deben de parar ambos. Inicialmente el molino estará lleno de cafe.  
Diseñar el sistema de control mediante biestables tipo D y los dispositivos lógicos necesarios.  


El diseño es el siguiente:


----------



## potencian (Mar 5, 2008)

Como veran, ya tengo armado todo:
El problema es el siguiente:
¿como hago para activar el cada motor desde una salida de un ttl?

Lo que tengo y lo que me aconsejaron:
Crear un circuito de potencia aparte del diseño que adjunte.
Usar un rele para activar un motor de corriente alterna que tengo(es un motor de una licuadora), pero el problema que solo encontre la disposicion de las patas de los reles solo a 5, y el que tengo es de 8 patas con las siguientes caracteristicas:
10A 250VAC
10A 28VDC
SMBH-220VAC-FL-2C
 Y lo que entendi es que trabaja hasta 250 V y con una corriente de 10A. Pero mi fuente de alimentacion es de 5V(fija) y de 2 Amperios.
Ahora para activar el rele me dijeron que use un diodo como amplificador de corriente.

Pero aun estoi en el curso de digitales I y no llevo diodos ni reles ni ,motores.

Como puedo activar todo eso?

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 5, 2008)

hola
aqui tienes un ejemplo de como se conecta un rele.





solo tienes que utilizar un transistor generico con su resistencia limitadora de base, y al rele ponerle el diodo en paralelo.

El rele que tu dispones la bobina se excita con 220V ac, tendras que comprar uno culla bobina funcione con 12V cc.
saludos


----------



## potencian (Mar 5, 2008)

Gracias pepechip, lo que no sé es como unir mi diodo con mi rele, y mi rele con mi motor


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 6, 2008)

mira,  a lo que yo tengo entendido, si los datos que estas dando del relay que dice el voltaje y el amperajo al lado,  eso se refiere a la capacidad que maneja los platinos, es decir los contactos.  
si el relay tiene 8 patas, por lo general son:  2patas para la bobina del relay,  y los otras 6 se refiere a que es un swithc de "dos polos-dos tiros"  son dos "switch" independientes con una pata comun y una de normalmente abierto y la otra  con normalmente cerrado.  

por si hay alguna duda con respecto al voltaje de de la bobina del relay: por lo general cuando maneja voltaje alterno de 110  o 220  (si es que se puede ver a traves de la tapa) el calibre del alambre es muy fino (mas delgado que el grosor de un cabello).  y cuando es de 12 o 24 volts,  el alambre de la bobina es un poco mas grueso.

yo solo he visto relay de 5, 6 ,9 12, 24 volts dc  y de 110 y 220 ac. no he visto de 28 dc.  la corriente que consume un relay es minima.  (menos de 500 mA).


----------



## potencian (Mar 6, 2008)

En la lectura externa dice esto:
10A 250VAC
10A 28VDC
SMBH-220VAC-FL-2C 

y en la parte interna forrando a la bobina dice esto:
200/220VAC

Como puedo unir mi diodo-rele-motor a mi salida del ttl del 7432?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 20, 2008)

de seguro la bobian si es de 220 vac.  entonces lo puedes hacer mediante un optoacoplador y un triac .  
si todavia te interesa esta idea,  avisame y te posteo el diagrama.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

loq que no estoy enterado y si me pueden decir es si el ttl larga una salida logica y si es asi puedes colocar el rele con un diodo un transistor y una resistencia si es que larga salida logica te paso el diagrama si no el anterior se ve bien. 
salu2


----------

